# No bubbles in bubble counter



## AlexH (19 Nov 2016)

Hi guys

Just got my co2 setup going.

Below is how ive set things up:

Co2 FE > single stage reg > No Return valve > JBL Bubble Counter > No return valve > Inline atomizer

Ive opened the CO2 on fE and the reg has picked up the pressure.

My reg is single stage and i can control its pressure output. i bought it from a friendly chap on this forum - im unfortunately too impatient to wait for a reply hence why im making a post for ideas.

I opened FE, set the pressure to 3 Bar and opened the needle bar. at first the bubble counter went a little crazy so i closed it. now im in the situation were my output pressure keeps dropping for no reason, unexplained, and there are no bubbles coming through the counter.

The Check valves are in the right direction.

I cant tell if the atomizer is working because ive just changed the water on the tank (90%) and there are air bubbles everywhere!

So...

Any ideas ?

Im scared to leave the solenoid open atm in my absence. i dont want to risk anything going wrong and the FE exploding!

Many thanks
Alex


----------



## MrHidley (19 Nov 2016)

Firstly, don't worry about the FE exploding. Most problems i've ever had with my Co2 have been due to leaks. Bubble counters seem to be the common problem, so I now use the cheap fluval bubble counter on all my tanks, as it's bullet proof. Check all your connections.


----------



## EdwinK (19 Nov 2016)

And don't use the needle valve for stopping the gas completely because it is designed for accurate regulation and may be damaged if in full closed position. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexH (19 Nov 2016)

Ah right thanks. ill note that

And would a leak explain the drop in output pressure and why no bubbles are coming through the counter?


----------



## EdwinK (19 Nov 2016)

Sure. That means you have a leak somewhere before the bubble counter.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexH (19 Nov 2016)

Excellent... am i right in thinking someone soapy water can locate the problem?


----------



## EdwinK (19 Nov 2016)

Yes.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexH (20 Nov 2016)

Okay so..

By way of an update.

I did a foam test. turns out there was a leak at one of the pressure gauges which was quickly corrected when i tightened it and also at the precision needle - albeit very very minor. thats also corrected.

All else seems to be okay. i do hear a hissing in the jbl bubble counter but i assume thats fine given i couldnt find a leak? i had to put my ear on the device to hear it.

I ran it and then turned off the solenoid, i let the bubbles run down and turned it back on again. when i did this there was a rushing sound of bubbles from the counter which calmed back down.

I think im running around 1-2 BPS

Would someone kindly confirm if my bubble counter experiance after turning the solenoid off and back on is normal? thanks!


----------



## GHNelson (20 Nov 2016)

Check for a leak around the top of the JBL bubble counter.....this version can be dismantled for cleaning so the top may not be attached properly!
Cheers hoggie


----------



## AlexH (20 Nov 2016)

hogan53 said:


> Check for a leak around the top of the JBL bubble counter.....this version can be dismantled for cleaning so the top may not be attached properly!
> Cheers hoggie



There doesnt seem to be. The O-Ring is also in place.


----------



## GHNelson (20 Nov 2016)




----------



## AlexH (20 Nov 2016)

I have my output set to 3 bar.

My precision valve is completely open... but i dont know how to calculate BPS. i know its ridiculous but as im counting im thinking "this cant be right" as i think i have around 2 Bps but surely on 3 bar output there should be more?


----------



## AlexH (20 Nov 2016)

Now ive set it to slightly more to get a faster BPS.

My drop checker... i think i may have added too much of the solution.. does it have an impact?

I think i have a flow problem as its still a blue colour... there are loads of bubbles swirling everywhere... just not on the end of the tank with the checker.






This is from the outflow pipe - plenty of bubbles.





This is a wide angle of the tank - you can see the drop checker to the left.





This is the drop checker... that photo i feel is a little deceptive as it looks dark green, but in fact it appears as blue under my tank lighting. I'm not sure why its shown that way in the photo..

Any thoughts?

Many thanks!


----------



## foxfish (20 Nov 2016)

Your drop checker will take an hour or two to respond after the gas is switched on.


----------



## AlexH (20 Nov 2016)

Thanks..

Sorry guys im such a noob at all this!


----------



## AlexH (20 Nov 2016)

Whoop - drop checker is a nice bright green. 

Although may go yellow so need to watch it


----------



## AlexH (20 Nov 2016)

Do i need to worry about how much CO2 enters the tank when i dont have any livestock?


----------



## GHNelson (20 Nov 2016)

Nope!


----------

